# Flechettes ?



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I came across a Youtube vid (which I can't find now) in which the guy was shooting little conical bullets with a feathered tail. His point was that they were self correcting in flight within a very few yards. I have been playing around with the concept and wondered whether others are interested in this sort of ammo ?

I tried some lead ones with steel points but can't show these as yet as they are buried deep within my catching arrangements which will have to be dismantled to extract them. but these are a couple that i made from spikes from our wrist cuffs and belts. I put them in the SS pouch tail upwards and they do seem to shoot well.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Clever I like the use of the studs. I used to attach a piece of freyed string to an air rifle pellet these also flew well .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Check out " Weird Ammo" in the art of shooting.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

thanks...I will


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

Those look pretty interesting, definitely worth experimenting with.

I was thinking I might take a slightly different approach for target shooting. I was thinking that a super strong magnet right behind the bullseye might help my accuracy (just kidding).


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I could certainly use the magnet !


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

I've always wanted to shoot something pointed out of a slingshot. Interesting idea I'll have to try it!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I've just been having another look at one of Jorg Sprave's videos in which he has made some wicked darts from pointed threaded rod with a wingnut to take the loops from the tubes. I think I might have a go at some of these. He was shooting these horrors millimetres from his unprotected hand...lacking his degree of skill and confidence I will be incorporating some serious hand protection!!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks interresting, good shooting


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

ruthiexxxx said:


> I've just been having another look at one of Jorg Sprave's videos in which he has made some wicked darts from pointed threaded rod with a wingnut to take the loops from the tubes. I think I might have a go at some of these. He was shooting these horrors millimetres from his unprotected hand...lacking his degree of skill and confidence I will be incorporating some serious hand protection!!


 i also remember watching this video and sh*tting myself at the same time, a very smart idea althought i would personally be wearing some seriously thick gloves when and if i do try it.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes, something like a medieval knight's steel gauntlet ! I have made one of Jorg's darts now and am looking at it very thoughtfully. Getting things wrong with these is not an attractive option !!


----------

